# AT&T 3G connection problems, anyone?



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been trying to connect all day and getting "Connection Failed" message all day.  Anyone else having this problem?  I'm a bit annoyed since I just paid my 30 day


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Just tested mine for you.  It's working fine.  Hope yours gets going soon.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe, if you reboot your iPad, it would work.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Toby said:


> Maybe, if you reboot your iPad, it would work.


It's working now, thanks! Didn't work all day Monday, but yesterday was fine.


----------

